# endometriosis fulguration



## lscott (Apr 27, 2010)

Would I use CPT 58578 if the doctor did a diagnostic laparoscopy and fulguration of endometriosis in the posterior and right uterosacral region?  I know that this is an unlisted code, but I couldn't find a better code.  Thanks!

Lisa S


----------



## valleyobgynut (May 5, 2010)

I would bill 58662


----------

